# Lonely Is The Night - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Billy Squire classic: a quick look at how i play this great tune......thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;c2K7iFCJvrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2K7iFCJvrA[/video]


----------

